
Re-Imagining Doctor Reports - prahalad
https://medium.com/@prahaladm/re-imagining-doctor-reports-fcde4292d42c
======
vikramkr
In the US, Everyone knows doctor reports and electronic medical records and
all are broken. This isn't a tech problem or a novel idea. Hospital
administration and healthcare IT is one of the most fundamentally broken amd
inefficiencies industries you can imagine. Regulatory capture, bureaucracy,
inertia, established players like Epic with products that might not even be
compatible between two installations of the same product. And thousands of
startups with great new ideas that will definitely reduce doctors workload by
making everything easier. No standardization. Updating prescriptions via a
software service - wow. You'd have to get the doctors paid for that (it took a
pandemic to make payers willing to consider it), make then allowed to do that
in the first place (ask telemedicine how easy that is), protect from
liability, be HIPAA compliant, integrate it with the rest of their systems...
If you managed to fix all that and create fundamental, systemic change from
the government to the hospital desk so your product could gain traction as a
startup with a cool new doctor reporting tool, well, you'd go down in history
as one of the greatest startups and most effective management teams in the
history of capitalism.

